

Somaliland has embraced mobile money, but at what price? - mgulaid
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2014/may/19/somaliland-mobile-money-zaad-inflation-economy-banking-remittance

======
memossy
Somaliland is one of the more interesting countries in the world, became
independent back in 1991 and has been a regional success story with a complete
absence of foreign aid or intervention, yet still are not recognised
internationally. Far more viable as a nation state than Somalia, where
intervention has continually worsened affairs..

Here is a documentary on Somaliland from the BBC by Simon Reeve:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRET1fHLWdE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRET1fHLWdE)

The spread of mobile money like Zaad and the more famous m-Pesa may well
eventually cause systemic instability, but this is only really likely if the
next step is taken, extending credit based on mobile monetary accounts.

The remittance angle will be incredibly interesting given crypto coin
developments..

